
Pixel Art Tutorial - ghgr
http://blog.studiominiboss.com/pixelart
======
bussierem
I feel like this might be better titled as a "Pixel Art Advanced Concepts
Tutorial" \- this seems to assume you're already extremely proficient at
making figures out of pixel art.

I definitely clicked this excited to see a "Pixel Art 101" tutorial.

~~~
setr
I wouldn't say it assumes pixel skill; just a general knowledge of forms and
animation, and how they apply in a pixel universe

